# Dragonball.Z.Battle.of.Z.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX and everything else.



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2014)

Let us see if I can remember how to do this. There has not been a release really worth speaking of in about two months, there has been a bit of DLC and XBLA though.
*Other releases*
*Injustice.Gods.Among.Us.Ultimate.Edition.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
A GOTY version of a fighting game.

*Rugby.League.Live.2.World.Cup.Edition.PAL.XBOX360-iMARS*
The original hit in late 2012, the goty hit in mid 2013 and apparently there needed to be a world cup edition.
By most accounts the originals worked well should you have wanted a Rugby League game. This adds some tournament lineups, some more teams, some more stadia, the obligatory "legacy" mode that every sports game gets these days and the like.

*Japanese region dupes*
*Assassins_Creed_IV_Black_Flag_JPN_XBOX360-Caravan*
*Batman_Arkham_Origins_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
*Call_of_Duty_Ghosts_Dubbed_ver_JPN_XBOX360-HR*

*XBLA*
And so the first entries in the XBLA section is some DLC....
*The.Raven.Legacy.of.a.Master.Thief.Episode.3.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*The.Raven.Legacy.of.a.Master.Thief.Episode.2.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
*The.Raven.Legacy.of.a.Master.Thief.Episode.1.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
The PS3 apparently gets a disc release of this.
The 360 has a surprising amount of this style of game (what would best be described as a homage to old point and click but with a shiny 3d wrapper), reviews so far has been a bit mixed about the later episodes but the first was well liked. Reviews among those that more commonly play this style of game like it a bit more.

*Assassins.Creed.Liberation.HD.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
An upscaled port of the Vita entry in the series... middle of the road/pedestrian seems to be the consensus but you could probably find worse ways to spend your time if you really like the series.

*The.Walking.Dead.Season.Two.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
This would be the first episode of the second "series" (the others are still coming out). For those that are unaware the walking dead game from Telltale is a surprisingly well put together zombie survival game but far less focused on action and more on characters, to great effect.

*Soul.Calibur.II.HD.Online.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
By most accounts "this is how HD remakes should be done... give or take the tacked on online mode" for a very well liked entry in the Soul Calibur series. In some ways it shows its age but in others it was somewhat ahead of its time so it balances out well.

*Dragonball.Z.Battle.of.Z.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked PAL by the looks of things, NA release due out on the 28th so any time from now on really. Not out in Japan yet either.
There is a "Goku edition" as well, books, statues and the like mainly but "Unique in-game Naruto Sage's costume for Goku." for that edition.

Apparently someone unearthed an ancient developer for this one in Artdink. They have done a lot but most would have known them for their tactics games (Carnage Heart and by some listings they handled the PS1 port of Tactics Ogre). More recently they have done a few Macross and Gundam games, they rub shoulders with some of the more well known Japanese publishers and have often been handed the reigns to anime games too.
It seems the wikia page is probably the place to go to find out info on the game
http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z:_Battle_of_Z

Amazon words
Are you a team player with the crazy skills and cool composure needed to triumph in massive cooperative battles? If this sounds like you, then Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z has just what you need, with revolutionary team battling for up to 4 players together in cooperative play against a host of fearsome opponents or in a giant 8-player battle royale. Work together to link powerful attacks including Meteor Chain and conquer gigantic foes like Great Ape Vegeta. Found his weak point? Push your advantage and take him down together in a flurry of fur!

"The Dragon Ball games continue to thrill fans across Europe, and Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z brings some very exciting new features to the series," said Olivier Comte, Senior Vice President, NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe. "The large scale cooperative team melee battles are like nothing players have seen before in a Dragon Ball game. Fans can't afford to miss it."

Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Z represents the next essential evolutionary phase in the illustrious history of the franchise. Appearances from Special Force and Super Saiyan GOD are the icing on the cake of this irresistible recipe for ki chaos on the ground and in the air. Prepare your battle cry! 

*Video* Have a whole "first hour" type stream

*Boxart*
The NA stuff appears to be marginally different (slightly more zoomed in and slightly different arrangement).



 

*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                        Dragonball Z : Battle of Z  

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : PAL NTSC/j            Languages: English        
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 01/2014         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Since its beginning, Dragon Ball Z was the theater of amazing fights
  between Goku, his friends and their enemies, and once again they are all 
  back for a new rumble. After amazing games such as Budokai Series, 
  Tenkaichi Series & Raging Blast, Dragon Ball Z returns for a brand-new 
  game where cooperation will be your best ally to defeat terrible enemies. 
  The more enemies you have, the more allies you need and the more fun 
  you'll get in the all of the modes available! 
  
  	 
  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~
  
  Probably a new wave abgx cant verify yet ..
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

